# Pronunciation of "ou"



## Archaicos

If you pronounce "ou" as "o" and not "ow" in words like
ou, pouco, outro, outono, doutor, ouvir, etc
(and I know that in some places it is pronounced as "ow" in these words)

do you also pronounce it as "o" in the endings of these verb forms?:
sou, estou, vou, dou, etc
falou, entrou, comprou, etc

Basically, I want to confirm that in any given dialect "ou" is pronounced the same way irrespective of the word and position within it (and I mean only "ou", not "óu" or "oú" or something like that).

Thanks
P.S. is this an odd question to ask? I am confused since I still don't have consistent and extensive material covering the pronunciation.

P.P.S. Thanks everyone for the clarifications.


----------



## jpyvr

I can't speak for all versions of Portuguese, nor am I a native speaker, but I can confirm that here in Ceará the "ou" vowel combination in all the words you have given as examples is pronounced the same way - and that way is like the sound "o" in English words "tone", "own", "boat" etc.


----------



## Outsider

Archaicos said:


> Basically, I want to confirm that in any given dialect "ou" is pronounced the same way irrespective of the word and position within it (and I mean only "ou", not "óu" or "oú" or something like that).


In Portugal, I'd say that "ou" is always pronounced the same way by each person irrespective of the word. Some people pronounce it as "ow", but I think nowadays the majority pronounce it as a plain "ô".

Note that there is no such thing as "óu" or "oú" in Portuguese.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

In my dialect, lots of diphthongs have been monothongized. So in Rio de Janeiro, for example, nobody says "Rio de Jan[eI]ro"; we say "Rio de Jan[e]ro." This monothongization process is still limited to certain words, though. For instance, we don't monothongize _ei _in _leite _or _ou _in _ouvido_.


----------



## anaczz

Ariel Knightly said:


> . For instance, we don't monothongize _ei _in _leite _or _ou _in _ouvido_.



"Ouvido" é muito frequentemente pronunciado como "ovido", principalmente quando se trata do part. passado de ouvir. Em Portugal mais do que no Brasil, mas, pelo menos no "meu dialeto", como diz o Ariel Knightly, no Brasil a pronúncia também é essa.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

anaczz said:


> "Ouvido" é muito frequentemente pronunciado como "ovido", principalmente quando se trata do part. passado de ouvir. Em Portugal mais do que no Brasil, mas, pelo menos no "meu dialeto", como diz o Ariel Knightly, no Brasil a pronúncia também é essa.


Verdade, Anaczz. Agora que você falou, estou com a impressão de que "ovido" também seria possível mesmo *no meu dialeto*.


----------



## Macunaíma

I pronounce all the "ou" words mentioned as diphthongs, however this is less marked at the end of verb forms (e.g., comprou, falou, etc). I think even people who tend to pronounce "ou" as "ô" would still pronounce words like outono and doutor as diphthongs, so I'm not sure the rule is uniform.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> I pronounce all the "ou" words mentioned as diphthongs, however this is less marked at the end of verb forms (e.g., comprou, falou, etc). I think even people who tend to pronounce "ou" as "ô" would still pronounce words like outono and doutor as diphthongs, so I'm not sure the rule is uniform.


I think this monothongization phenomenon is still in progress. Unlike you, I would naturally say "d[o]tor." I would never say "[ou]ro," but could say either "[ou]vido" or "[o]vido." Every linguistic change involves variation; that's why the "rule" is not uniform.


----------



## MOC

In Portugal, as with so many other subjects, there's a north/south divide on this issue. People pronouncing "ou" will be regarded as northerners by southern people and people pronouncing "ô" will always be regarded as southerners by northern people.


----------



## Istriano

We quit diphthongs is some words (when they're written *ou*, and *ei/ai *before _x, ch, j, -r)_ but we introduced them in another words: _soltar ---> soutar; sol --> sóu,  faz ---> faiz._
As for *ou*, it's still retained in names (Moscou, Douglas), and sometimes in the the past simple of the 3rd person [sg] (falou, reflected in the informal writing as both _falô _and _falow_),
and as for *ei*, for some words, even in the written language sometimes both forms are okay, _macaxera _or _macaxeira_, _paquera _or _paqueira_.


----------



## englishmania

MOC said:


> In Portugal, as with so many other subjects, there's a north/south divide on this issue. People pronouncing "ou" will be regarded as northerners by southern people and people pronouncing "ô" will always be regarded as southerners by northern people.


What he said.


----------



## Istriano

And where is the ''linguistic border''?

 Rio Douro? Rio Tejo?


----------



## Outsider

You can see a sketch of it here. It's below the Douro, between Beira Alta and Beira Baixa.


----------



## Reverend Joe

Hmm, I've been thinking a lot about this one recently and I'm not sure that I fully understand. You see in my "manual de fonética" (by Francisco Espada), it lists both "ô" and "ou" as being essentially the same sound - meaning that phonetically it's /o/, like the verb "to r*o*w" in English (In portuguese it's described as a "vogal posterior ou velar, semifechada, oral"). After reading the link that Outsider gave it describes the sound in the north as /ow/, as in the English words 'g*o*' or '*o*pen' - maybe it's me just being stupid or not perceptive enough  (don't answer that! ), but it seems quite difficult to differentiate easily between those two sounds, the /o/ and the /ow/...

Is it just me? Perhaps someone could clarify this one a little bit more?

Obrigado/desde já agradeço.


----------



## uchi.m

Em velocidade normal de conversação, os _ous_ ficam com som de /o:/ mesmo.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Em velocidade normal de conversação, os _ous_  ficam com som de /o:/ mesmo.


Estava aqui tentando achar algum  contraexemplo, mas parece que quase todo [oʊ̯] acaba virando [o] mesmo -  pelo menos no meu dialeto. As únicas exceções que consegui encontrar  foram _gol _e _show_, que nunca viram g[o] e sh[o]. 


Reverend  Joe said:


> Hmm, I've been thinking a lot about this  one recently and I'm not sure that I fully understand. You see in my  "manual de fonética" (by Francisco Espada), it lists both "ô" and  "ou" as being essentially the same sound - meaning that phonetically  it's /o/, like the verb "to r*o*w" in English (In  portuguese it's described as a "vogal posterior ou velar, semifechada,  oral"). After reading the link that Outsider gave it describes the  sound in the north as /ow/, as in the English words 'g*o*' or '*o*pen' - maybe it's me just being stupid or not perceptive enough  (don't answer that! ), but it seems quite difficult to differentiate easily between those two sounds, the /o/ and the /ow/...
> 
> Is it just me? Perhaps someone could clarify this one a little bit more?
> 
> Obrigado/desde já agradeço.


The sounds [o] and [oʊ̯] are  different,  but in Portuguese diphthongs like [oʊ̯] and [eɪ̯] are often  monothongized to [o] and [e]. As these monothongs don't exist in your  language, you're not stupid just because you have a hard time  differentiating these sounds.


----------



## Outsider

Reverend Joe said:


> After reading the link that Outsider gave it describes the sound in the north as /ow/, as in the English words 'g*o*' or '*o*pen' - maybe it's me just being stupid or not perceptive enough  (don't answer that! ), but it seems quite difficult to differentiate easily between those two sounds, the /o/ and the /ow/...
> 
> Is it just me?


I'm tempted to reply that it is just you. Even though I pronounce "ô" and "ou" both as "ô" myself, the English pronounciation of "ow", which is more or less the same as the pronounciation of "ou" in northern Portugal, has always sounded clearly different from "ô" to me. In fact, pronouncing "o" as "ow" (and "e" as "ei") is one of the most conspicuous signs of an English accent.

Of course your insensibility to this difference is quite understandable given that, as I said, nowadays most people in Portugal make no distinction between "ou" and "ô". (There are, nevertheless, some minimal pairs like "coro" versus "couro". Ask a northern friend to say these two words for you a couple of times one of these days, and listen carefully.)


----------



## Reverend Joe

Thanks for the replies everyone.
What you say makes total sense, but it's sometimes difficult to appreciate these differences when I'm speaking and listening to someone in real time, so to speak. I think that I can hear it, but in fact, part of the reason I posted on this thread is that I've just started out looking at the phonetics of the language to get a better insight and more precise feel for all the sounds that are different from English.
What's strange for me is that some of the other sounds that are common in European Portuguese like /ɐ/ and /ɐj/, I find quite easy to hear and replicate, even though you wouldn't really find them in my native tongue. 
Anyway, thanks once again for all your replies.


----------



## JotaPB

anaczz said:


> "Ouvido" é muito frequentemente pronunciado como "ovido", principalmente quando se trata do part. passado de ouvir. Em Portugal mais do que no Brasil, mas, pelo menos no "meu dialeto", como diz o Ariel Knightly, no Brasil a pronúncia também é essa.



No "meu dialeto", citando de novo o Ariel, a redução "o" para o ditongo "ou" é característica das pessoas de menos escolaridade. Assim, a pronúncia "ovido" é meio que estigmatizada, e normalmente associada com pessoas pobres ou rurais (assim como "ei" pronunciado como "e"). Mas acho que seja uma exceção; na maior parte da Lusofonia, provavelmente, a forma reduzida "o" será mais comumente ouvida, em detrimento de "ou"


----------



## Istriano

Esses ditongos (e monotongos) são um assunto complexo...Na Bahia *sexta *têm três pronúncias possíveis: _sêçta, sêxta, sêixta,_ mas *boa pessoa* nunca tem ditongo (no Rio e em SP eles pronunciam _boua pessoua _com o ditongo [ou] ). Normalmente pronuncio o ditongo *ou*, mas uso monotongo em b*ai*xa, b*ei*jo, cabel*ei*r*ei*ro... Em palavras como mant*ei*ga...sempre uso o ditongo (lá em Minas eles pronunciam _mantêga_).


----------



## Audie

JotaPB said:


> No "meu dialeto", citando de novo o Ariel, a redução "o" para o ditongo "ou" é característica das pessoas de menos escolaridade. Assim, a pronúncia "ovido" é meio que estigmatizada, e normalmente associada com pessoas pobres ou rurais (assim como "ei" pronunciado como "e"). Mas acho que seja uma exceção; na maior parte da Lusofonia, provavelmente, a forma reduzida "o" será mais comumente ouvida, em detrimento de "ou"


Engraçado. Ouvindo gravações antigas e parentes já idosos, eu tive essa impressão de que o povo do interior de Pernambuco tinha essa tendência de pronunciar os ditongos. Já os da capital... Estava testando aqui e só descobri uma palavra ecrita com '_ou_' que eu pronuncio '_ou_': '_mouro_/_moura_' (são duas!). Agora, não se surpreendam demais, mas, quanto a '_ouvido_', ou eu muito estou enganada, ou a maioria dos recifenses, falando no ritmo normal ('_normal_' para nós, para o pessoal de fora é fast forward sem metade das consoantes), pronuncia "_uvidu__"_. Depois dessa vou ser muito estigmatizada?


----------



## JotaPB

Audierunt said:


> Engraçado. Ouvindo gravações antigas e parentes já idosos, eu tive essa impressão de que o povo do interior de Pernambuco tinha essa tendência de pronunciar os ditongos. Já os da capital... Estava testando aqui e só descobri uma palavra ecrita com '_ou_' que eu pronuncio '_ou_': '_mouro_/_moura_' (são duas!). Agora, não se surpreendam demais, mas, quanto a '_ouvido_', ou eu muito estou enganada, ou a maioria dos recifenses, falando no ritmo normal ('_normal_' para nós, para o pessoal do Sudeste é fast forward sem metade das consoantes), pronuncia "_uvidu__"_. Depois dessa vou ser muito estigmatizada?



Vai nada... o uso consagra o que será considerado estigma e o que não. Se todo mundo aí fala desse jeito, então "uvido" será absolutamente usual (claro, em outras regiões talvez poderá ser considerado típico de gente pouco escolarizada).


----------



## Istriano

Mas isso de ser de pessoas ''pouco escolarizadas'' é muito relativo.
Na Bahia e em Minas até as pessoas escolarizadas falam: _amano, vendeno, partino._
Já em S. Paulo essa pronúncia é estigmatizada pela elite intelectual.


----------



## JotaPB

Istriano said:


> Mas isso de ser de pessoas ''pouco escolarizadas'' é muito relativo.
> Na Bahia e em Minas até as pessoas escolarizadas falam: _amano, vendeno, partino._
> Já em S. Paulo essa pronúncia é estigmatizada pela elite intelectual.



Exato. Cada região possui os seus próprios conceitos de "má-educação linguística", por assim dizer. Os quais não necessariamente serão os mesmos em outros lugares
Um exemplo bem interessante aqui da minha região ocorre com expletivos como "derrota", "desgraça", "miséria","bexiga", "moléstia", "peste"... as pessoas das "classes cultas" tendem a ver essas construções como sendo típicas de gente rude (são considerados até mesmo mais rudes do que certos palavrões, como c#r#lho ou p#rra). Em outras regiões, todavia, essas são palavras absolutamente comuns, que se pode usar em qualquer discurso sem qualquer estigma.


----------



## Istriano

_Porra _não é uma palavra rude na Bahia, nem _cacetinho _nem _vara _(tipos de pães).
Uma amiga canadense me perguntou uma vez ''como se pronuncia ou em português''. No livro dela dizia que se pronuncia como o o em _b*o*ld _em inglês.
Só que *bold *(em inglês norteamericano) pode ser pronunciado como [b*ou*ld] ou como [b*o*ld], dependendo do sotaque.


----------



## skizzo

I have a portuguese friend (from Oporto), and he definitely says "ou" like the english "ow" - such as in the word "flow".


----------



## englishmania

In the north of Portugal, it's like that, skizzo.


----------



## skizzo

Indeed. Although he does distinguish between "b" and "v", which surprised me.


----------



## MOC

skizzo said:


> Indeed. Although he does distinguish between "b" and "v", which surprised me.



It is a common merge, but that doesn't mean everyone does it.


----------



## JotaPB

Só uma pergunta: se a maioria dos dialetos do Brasil monotonguizam o "ou" (que eu saiba até agora só o Norte e partes do interior do Nordeste pronunciam o ditongo... não sei ao certo), por que a linguagem televisiva pronuncia bem os ditongos "ou" e "ei". Ela não é baseada nos falares das classes médias do Rio de Janeiro e São Paulo? Quer dizer que os ditongos são bem pronunciados nestas cidades, ou são reduzidos?


----------



## Istriano

Na televisão usam uma ''spelling pronunciation'' (também chamada de ''pronunciación ortográfica'' em espanhol).
Muitas vezes até o artigo *o* e o o final pronunciam ô e não , como se estivessem gritandôôôôôôôôôô. 

As emissoras paulistas evitam ao máximo o i de apoio, embora a maioria dos paulistanos pronuncie vocêiç e não vocêç.
Também pronunciam _êscóla, êstudár, êstár..._ em vez de iscóla, istudár, istár... (que é a pronúncia muuuuuito mais comum).

Às vezes me soam mais gaúchas ou curitibanas que paulistanas.

E sempre falam: futêból  _ ''Agora vamos áô futêból.''

_Ao mesmo tempo, pronunciam _capital _como _cap'tal_.  ''Na cap'tal dô êstado''

Ainda bem que deixei de assistir os noticiários.


----------



## Istriano

É que a pronúncia brasileira (ou melhor: baiana) se aproxima à pronúncia colombiana: *j *se pronuncia como  (como eu pronuncio em Rio, carta) em vez de [x], e não tem muitas consoantes suavizadas _(los *b*urros,
ver*d*e_ eu pronuncio com * e [d] em vez de [β] e [ð]; isso é comum na Colômbia e em muitos países da América Central). Aliás, sempre pronuncio os S's como [s] e nunca como  (comum na Argentina, no Chile, na Venezuela, no Caribe, no Sul da Espanha, nas ilhas Canárias...) Sei lá...Acho que Shakira fala tão bem a nossa língua, por causa dessas semelhanças. 

Sobre o ditongo OU,
eu pronuncio [ou] (como ditongo) em nomes: Douglas, Moscou, e nos tempos passados (achou, falou). Até temos a grafia informal falow que reflete a pronúncia completa do ditongo [fa'lou].
Também nunca ouvi [gro] para grou (nome de uma ave). *


----------



## Outsider

SãoEnrique said:


> Em PtE o "v" pode ser pronunciado como o "v" em espanhol ?
> 
> Exemplo espanhol: "universidad" ---> [uniβeɾsi'ðað]
> 
> Em PtE poderia ser "universidade" com o "v" em "b" ?


No norte de Portugal, sim. Mas é uma pronúncia marcada como regional.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Outsider said:


> No norte de Portugal, sim. Mas é uma pronúncia marcada como regional.



Ela não está aceita para o Brasil ou soa estranha ?


----------



## JotaPB

SãoEnrique said:


> Ela não está aceita para o Brasil ou soa estranha ?



Já vi muitos idosos falando _bassoura _ao invés de vassoura, _basilha_ ao invés de vasilha e etc.
Mas muito mais que regional, esse fenômeno é também social e etário. Está confinado às camadas mais idosas e menos escolarizadas da população


----------



## Istriano

No Brasil temos variantes _assobiar _e _assoviar_.
Já _bravo _e _brabo _têm significados diferentes na língua culta (_uma gripe braba, um cachorro bravo_).
Mas muitas pessoas do interior usam só _brabo_; é engraçado: _ela ficou braba comigo_


----------



## Outsider

SãoEnrique said:


> Ela não está aceita para o Brasil ou soa estranha ?


Tanto quanto sei, "b" e "v" representam fonemas distintos em todo o Brasil, e o som [β] nem sequer se usa.


----------

